# Raw Feeding and traveling - Potential Inconveniences



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I plan on traveling with my puppy. I plan on raw feeding as early as possible, however I'm wondering if there are any complications on traveling with raw food. 

Raw feeders, whenever you guys go on long road trips with your puppy, how do you store your meat? Specifically whenever you stay at a hotel/motel that offers no fridge? Would bringing a cooler keep the meat cool/frozen enough? Or is it acceptable if I bring kibble/ home-cooked for travel food?

Another question I have are training treats. What do you use when you raw feed? Do training treats have to be raw or can you still give small biscuits as treats? I don't think I want to walk around with a pouch full of raw meat lol. I would still very much like to Prey Model raw feed but I admit I feel like it's limited on what I can feed as far as homemade/home-cooking dishes and treats go.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about the travelling with raw part, but I'm sure you'll get good answers soon! As for training treats, how about you try bull pizzle pieces? Around here you can get little bite size pieces in a bag for about 5.99 but the price may vary where you are.

edit** Bull pizzle is dehydrated bull penis, if you're not sure!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

When I have taken Quinn on trips I freeze everything and then load up a cooler. Towards the beginning I take stuff out as I need it to thaw. I have never gona on a long trip, but usually by day 3 everything is thawed but still cool. Then you can just buy some ice to keep it that way.

I use the natural balance rolls for treats.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ive taken Rhett on trips, I just separate per feeding/day, freeze hard before hand and keep the cooler stocked with fresh ice!:biggrin:

As far as treats I do boiled/baked meats, because of Rhett not able to eat processed stuff without getting sick I make ALL of my babe's own food!:wink:
But you can also search "treats" in the raw section and you will find a TON of threads!:thumb:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

It'd depend on how you travel.
You cant take food on an airplane, so I guess if I flew with Eevee I'd just pick up some chicken or beef at a nearby grocery store after landing and feed her that. I wouldnt mind paying grocery store prices for a couple days, as long as she gets to stay on raw during vacation.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

When I travel with Peanut for events i bring a seperate cooler with his food in it just incase anything leaks then my food is not cross contaiminated. we usually stay in the same hotels so i know what kind of room we will have. hotel ice machines are awesome for keeping ice in the icebox if you get a little low.

training treats i use little bits of baby carrots. he enjoys them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We just moved 900 miles with the dogs.

The first thing - the motels that used to have no problems with our dogs quit accepting them. I was quite surprised. Best Westerns especially, since we loved those. 

We stayed in one town with only four motels and three of them wouldn't accept Rebel or Snorkels or both. We had stayed in all three before. We ended up in a place with cinder block walls and a carpet that used to be red but is now black.

Normal price: $29.99
With the dogs: $69.99

We couldn't go to another town because my husband was visiting his sister in this place. She's never allowed my dogs within spitting distance of her house so I don't visit her - i stay with the dogs while my husband visits.

We fed raw on the way but it was a poor substitute for being at home with a freezer full of meat. I had some beef heart, some ground chicken for Snorkels, and some organs. And a couple of turkey necks, I think. Our cooler isn't huge and I stuffed in what I could. Oh, I had a few eggs also. They were easy. 

But no real bones for either dog. They are just so messy and I didn't want to mess with them in a motel room. I figured they would live for three days without them, and they did. in fact, I was feeling really guilty about the lack of variety and was whining to my friend and she told me the dogs were going through what the people were going through - everything was out of whack. 

So we made it ok, but I can't say it was great.

We've vacationed with both dogs before and without a 26 foot truck pulling a car, a pickup pulling a motorcycle, and a third car PLUS motels that would actually allow my dogs it went alot smoother.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We did a 10 day, 3000 mile road trip with four BIG dogs (we didn't have Zuri at the time). We fed them out of a cooler the whole time. Packed it full of half frozen chicken quarters and half thawed chicken quarters. We had to restock halfway through the trip from the grocery store that made us the rest of the way home.

We don't ever feed the girls when we have long car rides planned. So we fasted the days we spent on the road. 

They had a blast!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

During the summer, i travel A lot with Tucker and Duke. Tucker is a Dock Dog so... travelling with raw is a must!

I always have two coolers, a dog one and a human one..... im a crazy germ person.

I usually bring chicken quarters, chicken frames... and ground beef. Sometimes ill even go as far as packaging all meals in containers,
that way i only have to open them and they eat. All mess contained.

Last few events of last season, i brought just chicken quarters and what not.. i ran out once...
so i went to a grocery store grabbed some quarters and everyone was happy again.

Also, the ice machine in hotels are amazing.. they keep everything cold. I usually get enough to fill the cooler half way.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We camp a lot (usually 2-4 days). Last time I went I prefroze 2 liter bottles of water. They kept everything just as cold as ice, but with out all that watery mess. I put 2 in each cooler. They were still ice when we were done camping. It was actually Drews genius idea :smile:. 
For the dogs, I premade and froze meals for a few days and then let them slowly defrost as I fed them daily.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Relax, just go with the flow. We did a 4100 (plus) mile trip last August. We also stayed with people who were quite anti-animals - Mollie and Windy both came of course, I wouldn't leave home without them. My problem is that my husband likes driving from dawn to dusk, we aren't allowed to stop anywhere, except for gas, so I couldn't get hold of raw meat or anything. I'm the one who has to do all the driving, he sits in the back watching DVD's and griping about my driving, so I'm exhausted by the time we get to stop. So, I just fed Mol canned food, 95% meat, and some Orijen. I know Mol and she is fine, switching foods doesn't worry upset her stomach in the least. Hell, she's still getting fed better than 95% of the dogs out there, I don't feel bad at all.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Relax, just go with the flow. We did a 4100 (plus) mile trip last August. We also stayed with people who were quite anti-animals - Mollie and Windy both came of course, I wouldn't leave home without them. My problem is that my husband likes driving from dawn to dusk, we aren't allowed to stop anywhere, except for gas, so I couldn't get hold of raw meat or anything. I'm the one who has to do all the driving, he sits in the back watching DVD's and griping about my driving, so I'm exhausted by the time we get to stop. So, I just fed Mol canned food, 95% meat, and some Orijen. I know Mol and she is fine, switching foods doesn't worry upset her stomach in the least. Hell, she's still getting fed better than 95% of the dogs out there, I don't feel bad at all.


Windy is one cool cat!


----------

